# Delphi-Einsteiger sucht erst mal Software



## sailor (5 September 2009)

Hallo Leute. Ich hab bisher nur im Bereich S5/S7 und WINCC/WINCC flex programmiert. Im Studium habe ich Turbo-Pascal und Assembler gehabt, aber das ist schon 20 Jahre her. Ich möchte Delphi lernen und suche hierzu (kostenlose) Software. Welche Pakete brauch ich eigentlich? Gibt es Kurse für Delphi (Einsteiger?).
Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.
Gruß aus Bayern
Sailor


----------



## jabba (5 September 2009)

zum üben gibt es Turbo-Delphi das ist kostenlos, hat aber halt nicht alle Funktionen https://downloads.embarcadero.com/free/turbodelphi.

Oder eine Open-Source als Delphi CLone
Lazarus

Dann gibts im Netz genug Tutorials zum lernen.

Aber wie kommst Du auf Delphi, was willst Du damit machen ?
Denn Delphi von heute ist für mich nicht mehr das was es mal war.

Dann die jährlichen teuren Updates mit Funktionserweiterung seit Jahren nur noch im Web/Internetbereich, die anderen Sachen liegen brach. hat man sich irgendwo gut eingearbeitet fliegt die Sache wieder raus , Report Generator oder BDE.

Hängt halt von der Anwendung ab, kenne einige Delphi Programmierer die arbeiten heute nur mit Version 5 oder 7, ab da hat sich irgendwie die Zielgruppe verschoben.


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> zum üben gibt es Turbo-Delphi das ist kostenlos, hat aber halt nicht alle Funktionen https://downloads.embarcadero.com/free/turbodelphi.
> 
> Oder eine Open-Source als Delphi CLone
> Lazarus
> ...



@Jabba
Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen, ich bin auch bei Delphi7 hängengeblieben und kann mich für die paar Sachen, die ich brauche, einfach nicht zu einem Update oder zum Umlernen auf Visual C# oder VB entschließen. 

@Sailor
Ich würde Lazarus ansehen oder besser gleich etwas mit C oder VB. Meiner Meinung nach hat Borland mit dem ewigen Firmennamen- und Strategiewechseln Delphi kaputt gemacht und das Vertrauen der Entwickler nachhaltig zerstört. Außerdem ist es als Privatperson tatsächlich kostenmäßig untragbar, jedes Jahr teure Updates für minimale Änderungen zu zahlen.


----------



## jabba (5 September 2009)

Turbo-Delphi gibt's anscheinend nicht mehr zum download, bei bedarf kann ich mal nachsehen ob ich das noch irgendwo liegen habe.

@Ralle
Die Updates sind ja schlimm genug, was dann richtig nervt sind zugekaufte Bibliotheken. Hatte ein paar im Einsatz und die müßen dann entweder nachgekauft werden, oder man hat die mit Quellcode gekauft und hängt dann stundenlang an der Umsetzung.


----------



## sailor (5 September 2009)

Danke. Hört sich ja nicht gut an. Mein Vorgänger hat einige Anlagen mit Delphi programmiert. Ich möchte die neuen aber mit WINAC schreiben, damit ich die Software nicht mit ins Grab nehmen muss . Chef will aber, dass ich die alten mit betreue. Deswegen Delphi. 
Kurse im Inet habe ich gefunden. 
Wisst ihr was über Live-Kurse?


----------



## jabba (5 September 2009)

Dann prüf mal erst, mit welcher Version die erstellt wurden. Denn wenn der das mit V5 gemacht hat bringt ein aktueller Kurs für Delphi 10 nicht viel.

Hab noch einiges an Büchern zu den alten Versionen da.


----------



## Question_mark (5 September 2009)

*Trial von Delphi 2010*

Hallo,



			
				sailor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte Delphi lernen und suche hierzu (kostenlose) Software.



Ideal für Dein Vorhaben wäre die kostenfreie Turbo Edition gewesen. Die gibt es aber leider nicht mehr als Download. Hier findest Du zumindest eine kostenlose Trial Version für 30 Tage ohne Einschränkungen :

https://downloads.embarcadero.com/free/delphi

Reicht auf jeden Fall mal zum Reinschnuppern und Kennenlernen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marcengbarth (6 September 2009)

Die Turbo Edition gibt es zum Download zwar nicht mehr, man kann aber die Registrierung noch anfordern.

Evtl. kannst du dir ja eine Turbo Delphi CD besorgen.


----------



## jaenicke (12 September 2009)

*Turbo Delphi Download*

Hallo!

Im Delphi-Treff wurde ein Link auf diesen Beitrag gepostet, da habe ich das mit Turbo Delphi zufällig gesehen.
Der Download und die Registrierung gehen durchaus noch, nur leider etwas auf Umwegen.

Meine Anleitung habe ich dementsprechend angepasst:
http://www.delphi-library.de/viewtopic.php?p=539975

Kurzfassung:
Die Downloads gibt es auf den Mirrors weiterhin, ebenso nach der Registrierung von der offiziellen Seite (von dort passt der Download allerdings nicht zu meiner Anleitung zur Installation):
http://www.turbomirror.com/

Die Registrierung geht mit dem direkten Link immer noch, anmelden muss man sich einfach normal im EDN, denn das geht direkt auf der Seite momentan nicht:
https://members.embarcadero.com/newuser.aspx?returnurl=http://cc.embarcadero.com/Free.aspx?id=24737
Danach sollte automatisch auf die Seite umgeleitet werden, sonst eingeloggt bleiben und hier klicken:
http://cc.embarcadero.com/Free.aspx?id=24737

Dann kommt die Meldung, dass die Registrierungs-Mail verschickt wurde und der Download startet automatisch.

Ob die Downloads mit Delphi 2010 absichtlich entfernt wurden oder dabei versehentlich kaputt gegangen sind, konnte bisher niemand beantworten, es wurde bereits nachgefragt.

Schönen Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Question_mark (13 September 2009)

*Danke an Delphipraxis.net*

Hallo,



			
				jaenicke schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Anleitung habe ich dementsprechend angepasst:



Da habe ich doch heute morgen Deine Anleitung aus Delphipraxis zusammengekramt und habe dann gesehen : Du warst schneller  

Aber Danke für die Links und die wirklich gute Anleitung zum Download und Installation der Delphi Freeware Versionen. Das wird vielen hier im Forum weiterhelfen und nach entsprechender Einarbeitung vielleicht auch mal zum Kauf von gewerblichen Lizenzen verleiten. Das hoffe ich jedenfalls, zumal nach der Übernahme durch Embarcadero endlich mal aktiv an Delphi als IDE und Compiler weitergearbeitet wird.
Hochsprachen wie Delphi, C++ oder C# sind natürlich auch für SPS-Programmierer nicht uninteressant, in industriellen Anwendungen wird oftmals eine Brücke zwischen SPS und einem Anwenderprogramm (meist mit Datenbankanbindung zu Excel, Oracle, MS SQL Server o.ä.) benötigt. Und da ist in den meisten Fällen Delphi der beste Weg...

In diesem Sinne, willkommen und Du darfst gerne an dieser Brücke mitarbeiten. Also wenn es Neuigkeiten zum Thema gibt, schreib das einfach in die Rubrik "Hochsprachen & OPC", ich würde mich darüber freuen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

